# change a letter v2



## dice (Apr 10, 2007)

Same game same rules but with a twist!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Rules_

- Change one letter from the four lettered word. (The word that is in bold).
- Use that word in a sentence. 
(Make things interesting, make your sentence one that responds to the previous poster's if you can.)
- You may (as in you don't have to) rearrange the letters in the word, BUT you must change one of them. 

(e.g. I have a *pile* of homework to do.  ->  What is the meaning of *life*?)

If you want to see/play the old version you can always go here
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The name's *dice*, nice to meet you.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 10, 2007)

*Dick*, are you sick?


----------



## dice (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know how to *lick* icecream :'(


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

*Kick* me hard.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 10, 2007)

i dont know what flashcard to *Pick* :'(


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

Pac-Man's original name was *Puck*-Man.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 10, 2007)

i really *Suck* at super mario 64 :'(


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

John Cleese became the first person ever at a British memorial service to say *fuck*.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 10, 2007)

make sure you *Tuck* yourself in tonight when going to bed


----------



## dice (Apr 10, 2007)

wanna try your *luck* big boy?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

I *lack* the ability to type with my nose.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm tired so I think I'll hit the *sack*


----------



## dice (Apr 10, 2007)

I love *cake*! But is it better than pie?


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 10, 2007)

Can I *bake* that?


----------



## Westside (Apr 10, 2007)

How do you *make* babies?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 10, 2007)

You throw the future mother in a *lake*.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

I once heard a *tale* about a three legged mongoose.


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

Despite of the rumours, I'm 100% *male*.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 10, 2007)

I *mate* with a hooker. (LIES)


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 10, 2007)

It is my *fate* to eat pizza for supper.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have smelly *Feet* (lies)


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 10, 2007)

*Fate* is just another word for nothing left to choose.

oh crap.. word's been used.. just a second..

ok, here we go...

When I eat red thing, usually it are a *BEET*!


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

Where's the *beef*?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

Sod the beef, where's the *Beer*?


----------



## Jax (Apr 10, 2007)

Right next to that teddy *bear*.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone have *pear* in their town in Animal Crossing ?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

That depends, I'll have to go ask one of my *peer*s.


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 11, 2007)

does one of those peers happen to be a [deer]?
[ ]=bold btw
(im using the wii browser)


----------



## z0ner (Apr 11, 2007)

Deer don't know how to *read!*


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 11, 2007)

They're too busy jumping out in front of you while you're driving down the *road*.


----------



## slightlyaskew (Apr 11, 2007)

Jumping how, like a *toad*?


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep, a toad with lots of *dots*.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

*Stop* talking about dots, it makes me nervous.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2007)

GAH, beaten to it.. *deleted*

EDIT: Camels really do *spit*.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2007)

I like *dips*...


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a few *tips* for you


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 11, 2007)

Read my *lips*, I don't care for your tips.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

My *hips* like to move in time with your lips


----------



## z0ner (Apr 11, 2007)

But unfortunately I drank too much and now I've got to take a *piss.*


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 12, 2007)

Which GBA Temper will I *kiss* next?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Zendrik @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Which GBA Temper will I *kiss* next?



i feel really *Sick*


----------



## z0ner (Apr 12, 2007)

So when the hell are you going to *kick* that cold?


----------



## tshu (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(z0ner @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> So when the hell are you going to *kick* that cold?


As soon as I *pick* my nose.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 12, 2007)

As long as no birds *peck* it.


----------



## tshu (Apr 12, 2007)

Just throw a *puck* at the birds then.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 12, 2007)

I have no luck with the *duck*...


----------



## tshu (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> I have no luck with the *duck*...


Then just *duct* tape his mouth shut.


----------



## amptor (Apr 12, 2007)

His *duty* was to watch the security cameras.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 12, 2007)

Having a duck watch security cameras with his mouth taped shut is about as effective as a soloist trying to sing a *duet*.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2007)

It's time to *DUEL*!!!!!11


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 12, 2007)

The gbatemp song is really *Loud* .


----------



## Jax (Apr 12, 2007)

This thread is *dull*...














NOT!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 12, 2007)

I had sex with a *bull*


----------



## amptor (Apr 13, 2007)

How many blondes does it take to screw in a light *bulb*?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 13, 2007)

I dunno, but I heard they like to *club* a lot.


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 13, 2007)

But most of 'em haven't a *clue* as to how slutty they are.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

I wish you *luck* when modding your Wii.


----------



## MaHe (Apr 13, 2007)

*Lick* this!


----------



## ejp (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> *Lick* this!



.... big cheesy *dick*


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Duck* *Duck* goose.


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

*Fuck* this shit...


(sorryyyy)


----------



## ejp (Apr 13, 2007)

...then *suck* (this big cheesy dick) ....


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ejp @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> ...then *suck* (this big cheesy dick) ....



you have already done that so im replying to fuck. Im wearing a shirt with *Cuff*s   .


----------



## ejp (Apr 13, 2007)

in that case I'm going to leave big cheesy dick and start licking *muff*


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2007)

eh... so how 'bout Hilary *Duff*?


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

hey, okay that's '*Nuff*


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't want to be a *faun*


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

we are all gbatemp *fans*


----------



## kersplatty (Apr 13, 2007)

we all drink out of *cans*


----------



## tshu (Apr 13, 2007)

even the *cats* drink out of the cans.


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 13, 2007)

I talk to *Stan* at the water cooler about water beds, what of it?!


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

I like killing *Ants*

I just relised i didn't change a letter.


----------



## Jax (Apr 13, 2007)

I killed *tons* of ants back in the day...


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

I have three hundred  eighty five billion four hundred sixty nine million six hundred fourty four thousand three hundred sixty one *sons*, though all of them are useless bastards.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a big *nose*. (lies?)


----------



## z0ner (Apr 14, 2007)

I bet that big nose of yours produces a lot of *snot*


----------



## MaHe (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd rather get *shot* than to listen to this.


----------



## Neko (Apr 14, 2007)

It's an awesome *show* today.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree - I absolutely love poker and can't get enough of that *WSOP* they play on the Spike channel.


----------



## Jax (Apr 14, 2007)

I got stung by a giant *wasp*!


----------



## tshu (Apr 14, 2007)

make sure you *wash* and disinfect the sting area then!


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2007)

In Soviet Russia, *Cash* makes you!!!


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 14, 2007)

You have made a right *hash* of things.


----------



## tshu (Apr 14, 2007)

Add a *dash* of salt to the recipe. Then while it is baking, go play some Mario Kart: Double *Dash*.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 14, 2007)

That game is so funny, the last time I played it I almost *shat* my pants.


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2007)

*Shit* is the present tense of shat.


----------



## tshu (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay, everybody, just *shut* up, okay?


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2007)

okay, this is an awful logo:


----------



## Westside (Apr 14, 2007)

*tshu* was not expecting this.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 15, 2007)

That was just awful.  We will all *shun* you now.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 15, 2007)

I want these m*therf*cking *nuns* off this m*therf*cking schoolbus! (lol 2006 reference. mthr should get it)


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 15, 2007)

I want these m*therf*cking *nubs* off this m*therf*cking message board! :'(


----------



## MaHe (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> I want these m*therf*cking *nubs* off this m*therf*cking message board! :'(


Where do I get the *subs* for this movie?


----------



## Jax (Apr 15, 2007)

My *boss* isn't going to like this...


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you feel the *bass*?


----------



## wohoo (Apr 15, 2007)

"all your *base* are belong to us"


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 15, 2007)

In that *case*, I'd like it without ketchup.


----------



## Jax (Apr 15, 2007)

Mi *casa* es su casa.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 15, 2007)

*Alas*, Poor Yorick, I knew him.... in America.


----------



## Jax (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! DS games on *sale*?!

Nah, I have a flashcart...


----------



## z0ner (Apr 15, 2007)

*Last* one there has to buy Tournament Paintball


----------



## Barra (Apr 15, 2007)

Free DS Games?
That must be a fairy *tale*!


----------



## z0ner (Apr 15, 2007)

Fairy tale or a hairy *tail*?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't be the the word for *late* in French...


----------



## Jax (Apr 15, 2007)

A *tear* from Chuck Norris can cure cancer and AIDS. But he never cries...


----------



## legendofphil (Apr 15, 2007)

So you could say they are *rare*


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 15, 2007)

I say they aren't even *real*.


----------



## tshu (Apr 15, 2007)

Dirtie, please do not club the *seal*. :'-(


----------



## Icarus (Apr 15, 2007)

what's the *deal* with hrth ?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 16, 2007)

hrth is *dead* (you all killed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tshu (Apr 16, 2007)

10 Pizza's for $40 is a good *deal*


----------



## TPi (Apr 16, 2007)

*Dear* tshu, please take many pictures of the Pizzas.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm afraid you're gonna have to *earn* that privilege TPi.

_Sorry for deleting your post tshu but it woulda messed up my one and that word was already used anyway and I didn't notice it until I had posted mine because you are too quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tshu (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> I'm afraid you're gonna have to *earn* that privilege TPi.


Dirtie, you have changed 2 letters. Go sit in the *barn* and think about what you have done.

edit: you have erased my post to make youself look correct. you can still go sit in the barn for this.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 16, 2007)

Barns are the *bane* of my existence


----------



## tshu (Apr 16, 2007)

Dirtie, let us start a *band* and we will sing songs about New Zealand.


----------



## henry_uk (Apr 16, 2007)

I here superglue is a great way to *Bond* with others.


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

*This is BOLD text*


----------



## z0ner (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a great response but like I *dolt* I wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Linkiboy casts Shadow *Bolt* (Rank 12)


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

I´ve been *TOLD* this game is addictive.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 16, 2007)

*MOLD* smells really bad.


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

My neighbor plays his lousy music way too *LOUD*


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 16, 2007)

It's time to d-d-d-d-*duel*


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 16, 2007)

It's time to l-l-l-l-l-l-*lube*.


----------



## Jax (Apr 16, 2007)

He was kicked in the nuts so hard, he heard a *bell* ringing!


----------



## Zendrik (Apr 16, 2007)

In spite of the pain, he swore he'd never *tell*


----------



## Icarus (Apr 16, 2007)

Jethro *Tull* is a great band !!


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Jethro *Tull* is a great band !!


In my opinion Jethro Tull is *Dull* band but Jethro Tull was an English agricultural pioneer during the Industrial Revolution and the Agricultural Revolution..


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 16, 2007)

i like plying the "LUDE"


----------



## henry_uk (Apr 16, 2007)

Thats killer *Dude*!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 16, 2007)

last time i looked i was watching "DUNE"


----------



## mikeosoft (Apr 16, 2007)

man i hate mp3 players, who here uses i-*Tune*?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 16, 2007)

*Nude* people are scary.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 17, 2007)

If you drive too reckless, you may cause a *dent*.


----------



## FGoat (Apr 17, 2007)

i want to murder fiddy *CENT*


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 17, 2007)

It's only possible if he's sleeping in a *tent*


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

Which would probably be very *neat*.


----------



## nintendodstefan (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't think he would sleep in there, because he probably cannot bear the *heat*


----------



## ejp (Apr 17, 2007)

if he was foolish enough to pitch his tent on a *peat* bog he might save you the hassle and drown himself....


----------



## OSW (Apr 17, 2007)

not unless he reached the *apex*


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

Don' forget to eat your *peas*, honey!


----------



## z0ner (Apr 17, 2007)

Wash your mouth out with *soap* when you say that!


----------



## lagman (Apr 17, 2007)

You can´t *soar* above the clouds


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 17, 2007)

...unless you're holding a *rose* in your teeth


----------



## Jax (Apr 17, 2007)

*Sora* probably won't be in the next Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 17, 2007)

There's a girl in my class named *Sara*. (fact)


----------



## tshu (Apr 19, 2007)

There's a girl in my class named *Tara*. (also fact)


----------



## Orc (Apr 19, 2007)

There's a girl in my class who likes to *fart*. (also fact)


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite place in Super Paper Mario is *Fort* Francis.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 20, 2007)

Have you seen the Honda Civic commercial based on the movie *Tron*?  Very cool!


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

*Note* to myself: get a life...


----------



## lagman (Apr 20, 2007)

This _change a letter_ game is really *neat*


----------



## zone97 (Apr 20, 2007)

I guess I can join this *team.*


----------



## chalupa (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe i would have joind a sports team if i was not consuming my life playing this Ouendan! *Game*


----------



## Jax (Apr 20, 2007)

In the old days, people used to get drunk with *mead*.


----------



## chalupa (Apr 20, 2007)

and if they drank too much, some ended up *dead* = (


----------



## z0ner (Apr 21, 2007)

I *read* somewhere that Pokemon Pearl and Diamond released today


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 21, 2007)

PM me and I'll *lead* you to the site to get it.

(Just kidding)


----------



## z0ner (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey that wasn't fair - you sent me a *dead* link!  Don't matter though - I've been playing it for hours!


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2007)

Porygon gave me a *head*ache...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2007)

And despite my best scalp massaging techniques it would never *heal*.


----------



## lagman (Apr 23, 2007)

...you need to realize, the pain it´s not *real*


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2007)

I now have pain in my leg due to it being *lame*


----------



## Jax (Apr 23, 2007)

Let's all go to the *mall*!


----------



## lagman (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds great, just let me send a *mail*.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd rather just drink a gallon of chocolate *milk*.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm busy getting a good *lick*.

From a erm cat...on my hand.


----------



## z0ner (Apr 24, 2007)

Better get your hands away from that pussy, before you catch *lice*


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 24, 2007)

Too late she got them from *mice*.

I know its obvious but...you know.


----------



## Jax (Apr 24, 2007)

Asian people sure eat lots of *rice*.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you're meant to carry on from the previous sentence and not start a new one, not trying to be bitching... just *nice*


----------



## dice (May 1, 2007)

well only if possible, it's like drinking the river *nile*, if it can't be done, it can't be done.


----------



## Jax (May 1, 2007)

You could always walk that extra *mile* and try...


----------



## tjas (May 1, 2007)

I love cocacola *lime*!


----------



## Caoimhin (May 1, 2007)

My *life* sucks...


----------



## Jax (May 1, 2007)

Then you're going straight to *HFIL*! (wikipedia it)


----------



## darkmagekari (Jun 1, 2007)

you suck. New *word*, So I won't have to go into my own little world and rampage. Or track you down for putting such a stupid word.


----------



## Jax (Jun 2, 2007)

Fine, no need to *draw* your weapons...


----------



## lagman (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh, I got one!

*Drew* Barrymore is THE cutest.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 4, 2007)

Someone *grew* last night.


Not like that you sicko >_


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 4, 2007)

It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a *grue*.


----------

